# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 April 2007)

May is almost upon us! Time to start thinking about your entry for the May stock tipping competition...

Rub92me and pacer are neck and neck this month as we head into the final few days of the April competition. Rub92me is currently is first place with *ADY* having achieved a remarkable 74.07% return so far this month. Closely behind in second place is pacer on *SLA* with an impressive 72.60% return. Rounding out the top three for April is the winner of the last two competitions, Stockmaster - on the same stock once again - *WMT*, having achieved another solid return of 65.38%. What do the last few days have in store for our current top three? Will there be an upset? Stay tuned ASFers!  

The May competition is once again sponsored by StockScan. StockScan is a unique web-based ASX stock scanning utility. As a member, you can set up what scan(s) you wish to run at the end of each trading day. StockScan will automatically scan the ASX for you, notifying you by email of any stocks that match the criteria for your scans. StockScan also offers Direct Simulation backtesting, backtesting reports, stock and watchlist monitoring... and much more. Please support the competiton sponsor by paying them a visit to see what they have to offer!   

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and April 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday April 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs!

The best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## imajica (24 April 2007)

SAE thanks


----------



## resourceboom (24 April 2007)

EMR please!!


----------



## stoxclimber (24 April 2007)

HDN thanks


----------



## drmb (24 April 2007)

I live in hope - INL please


----------



## chops_a_must (24 April 2007)

VRE

Cheers.


----------



## bigdog (24 April 2007)

MEE - Metex Resources Ltd

Will come good very soon!!


----------



## drillinto (24 April 2007)

ZDX


----------



## 56gsa (24 April 2007)

CTS again thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (24 April 2007)

MSC this month Joe.

Are due for a massive rerating if we are to go by the last announcement.

Apparently some rather large Kaolin orders are about to be confirmed.


----------



## Profitseeker (24 April 2007)

WGP please


----------



## bean (24 April 2007)

Can I please have CTO or MMN 
I just hope the bottom is in and leg three up for Gold and silver stocks by the middle of may


----------



## Ken (24 April 2007)

MLS PLEASE


----------



## UMike (24 April 2007)

CBH will do me


----------



## nizar (25 April 2007)

BLZ please.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 April 2007)

CEO thanks


----------



## Kimosabi (25 April 2007)

BON for me


----------



## Kipp (25 April 2007)

Ill stay with the Zincers - ZFX


----------



## julles (25 April 2007)

DGR thanks  :70:


----------



## Glenhaven (25 April 2007)

CFE please


----------



## kevro (25 April 2007)

RDS thanks Joe


----------



## greggy (25 April 2007)

Hi Joe,

PXR please.


----------



## james99 (25 April 2007)

Mee (Metex Resources Limited) please.


----------



## explod (25 April 2007)

ESG please Joe


----------



## motion (25 April 2007)

Hi Joe, 

VPE  

Thanks


----------



## Uranium (25 April 2007)

NIA if i am qualified please.

Dom


----------



## TheAbyss (25 April 2007)

I will talk via my wallet and run with BPO again thank you.


----------



## nomore4s (25 April 2007)

AUZ please Joe


----------



## rico01 (25 April 2007)

May I pick YML
  Cheers


----------



## insider (25 April 2007)

CAV please... I'm taking a risk because they've gone up so much recently....


----------



## Pat (25 April 2007)

RMG please Joe.

And the dates are stuffed on the first post : )


----------



## twojacks28 (25 April 2007)

BZI thanks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 April 2007)

rico01 said:


> May I pick YML
> Cheers






Pat said:


> RMG please Joe.




Ahhh fooey! guys beat me to my first and second prefernece!

I'll go with *SRZ* thanks Joe


----------



## redandgreen (25 April 2007)

MAE
thx Joe


----------



## steven1234 (25 April 2007)

MZM, thanks


----------



## hangseng (25 April 2007)

AAR thanyou Joe


----------



## deftfear (25 April 2007)

URA thanks joe


----------



## GRTRADER (25 April 2007)

UKL thanks Joe!


----------



## Bomba (25 April 2007)

GSE thanx


----------



## Gurgler (25 April 2007)

WME again please Joe.


----------



## pennystock (25 April 2007)

AGM


----------



## ongchuan (25 April 2007)

SAE


----------



## doctorj (25 April 2007)

FAR please


----------



## the barry (25 April 2007)

agy


----------



## Joe Blow (25 April 2007)

Some people are not reading the entry qualifications. Tsk! Tsk! 

If someone who has not qualified for the competition has entered a stock you would like, just post it and mention that the first person who selected it has not qualified for the competition.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 April 2007)

KIL thanks Joe

Garpal


----------



## Go Nuke (25 April 2007)

Ok..I'll have a stab at TOE {Toro Energy} thanks

TOE and SRZ could do well IMO.

Good luck all


----------



## Happy (25 April 2007)

IHG thanks


----------



## clowboy (25 April 2007)

Got to get in earlier and earlier these days


LMG thanx joe


----------



## mickqld (25 April 2007)

BLR again please Joe


----------



## stockmaster (25 April 2007)

amazed no one has picked wmt, i still a lot of confidence within this share, so wmt again, fanx joe!


----------



## Royce (25 April 2007)

I'll take a punt on  "LAT"  thanks Joe.


----------



## Mofra (25 April 2007)

I'll take LAF thanks Joe.


----------



## Moneybags (25 April 2007)

HLX please Joe

MB


----------



## jkool (26 April 2007)

I think my timing sux but anyway can I get NAM pls?


----------



## jtb (26 April 2007)

Third time lucky for CVN thanks joe


----------



## marklar (26 April 2007)

JRV please, I can only hope!

m.


----------



## IGO4IT (26 April 2007)

Hi Joe,

Can I pls have PEN.

Cheers,


----------



## Out Too Soon (26 April 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> BON for me




Kimosabi! you hound in a bear suit, you took my gonna be winner  what's more you even qualify 
I'll find something! 

PS: good luck Kimosabi, hope you win by a mile!   "Diamonds are forever"


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2007)

NHM

Got no idea what this does, but at $0.005, there must be some room to move.


----------



## doctorj (26 April 2007)

kennas said:


> NHM
> 
> Got no idea what this does, but at $0.005, there must be some room to move.




Kennas, you'll need to pick again.  Too much vino?  



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> 2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.


----------



## nizar (26 April 2007)

kennas said:


> NHM
> 
> Got no idea what this does, but at $0.005, there must be some room to move.




A mate of mine used to be keen, only coz he could buy millions! LOL.
Also i see it alot, everyday its usually either on my %gainers (+25%) or %losers (-20%).

I dont blame you for picking this one though, all the good stocks have been picked.


----------



## constable (26 April 2007)

cough cough rtl cough cough!
in fact just make it rtl for the rest of the year thanks joe!
this bloody thing will either make or break me!


----------



## professor_frink (26 April 2007)

NWA please Joe.


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2007)

doctorj said:


> Kennas, you'll need to pick again.  Too much vino?



Haven't even cracked one yet. Still drunk from yesterday perhaps. I forgot that damn 1 cent rule.  

TKG (closed at $0.011)


----------



## constable (26 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Haven't even cracked one yet. Still drunk from yesterday perhaps. I forgot that damn 1 cent rule.
> 
> TKG (closed at $0.011)




like youve forgot how great the pies were!


----------



## Kimosabi (26 April 2007)

Out Too Soon said:


> Kimosabi! you hound in a bear suit, you took my gonna be winner what's more you even qualify
> I'll find something!
> 
> PS: good luck Kimosabi, hope you win by a mile!  "Diamonds are forever"




Sorry buddy.

If I can Jag the right announcement at the right time and I'll bag it this month...

Saying this I'm not happy with the +14% price move today.

Could this be ASF Stock Tipping Competition Manipulation??!?!??


----------



## Agentm (26 April 2007)

bdg thanks


----------



## Ang (26 April 2007)

sam76 said:


> MSC this month Joe.
> 
> Are due for a massive rerating if we are to go by the last announcement.
> 
> Apparently some rather large Kaolin orders are about to be confirmed.




that was mine damnn!!


----------



## Ang (26 April 2007)

GDM for me Roumours have it that these shareholders are about to be rewarded with getting a piece of Uranex.
kind reg
ang


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 April 2007)

Hi Joe,

Please saddle-up STU for next month's race ... 

Many thanks.

happy days

  paul


----------



## ta2693 (26 April 2007)

GUL thanks


----------



## dj_420 (27 April 2007)

CUY please joe


----------



## moses (27 April 2007)

THX please


----------



## legs (27 April 2007)

EMP emperor mines on a rebound please.


----------



## jammin (28 April 2007)

insider said:


> CAV please... I'm taking a risk because they've gone up so much recently....



 I like the look of CAV but you have beaten me to it Insider. Joe can I have BTV thanks


----------



## sam76 (28 April 2007)

Ang said:


> that was mine damnn!!




Sorry mate  

I notice you chose GDM this month.  I'm a holder as well.  With 40 odd million shares in UNX couple with their Cairn Hill ion ore project it is simplr too cheap.

I'd be happy if either of us won!!


----------



## brerwallabi (28 April 2007)

AGO please, hoping to see it run back up again.


----------



## petervan (28 April 2007)

nal thanks


----------



## TedE (28 April 2007)

SBL doesn't seem to have been taken yet.  I'l go with that.


----------



## Jadefox (28 April 2007)

ONC :thanks.


----------



## canny (28 April 2007)

*CRJ please Joe.*

I had 4 lined up, saw 5 pages in already and thought they'd have gone for sure - but I'm amazed, all 4 were still available!!
My other 3 choices were RML, YGL and NGF.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 April 2007)

UOG again thanks very much.


----------



## Maurizio1955 (28 April 2007)

CUV for me, please.


----------



## Jadefox (28 April 2007)

Jadefox said:


> ONC :thanks.




ONC available - just realised that I don't qualify


----------



## ajkey (28 April 2007)

arq arc energy please!


----------



## jope (28 April 2007)

WRK my tip ,thanks.


----------



## chicken (28 April 2007)

AGS.....for chicken this months of may


----------



## dollar man (28 April 2007)

joe,
 dyl for me .
dollar man.


----------



## SXR (29 April 2007)

Joe my choice is EPE just a first time sorry no posts yet


----------



## noirua (29 April 2007)

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## Techbuy (29 April 2007)

KIM please Joe.


----------



## speves (29 April 2007)

I stick with  WCP  thx Joe


----------



## siempre33 (29 April 2007)

here we go again....think I wound-up last when I picked this before....

Gippsland ~GIP~


----------



## Bullion (29 April 2007)

I don't think anyone has chosent it yet, so being my first go into the comp...

I'll take CQT thanks Joe


----------



## Knobby22 (29 April 2007)

HGO thanks


----------



## hypnotic (29 April 2007)

AXO thanks Joe


----------



## surfingman (29 April 2007)

GOP thanks joe


----------



## HOMER J (29 April 2007)

ill try WME thanks


----------



## kromey (29 April 2007)

GGY please


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 April 2007)

ZDX for Captain Chaza ! Please Joe?

The Good sometimes just seem to get Gooda?
If you know what I mean?

Salute and Gods' Speed to all Brave Sailors this month


----------



## Nathan_b (29 April 2007)

id like TAM thanks.


----------



## watsonc (29 April 2007)

SYN please.


----------



## bvbfan (29 April 2007)

WOW for me 
Feeling that a correction is about due I'm going to try to pick one that may not drop as much as the smaller cap spec end and outperform XJO/XAO for the month


----------



## RichKid (30 April 2007)

COE please- thanks Joe.


----------



## The Mint Man (30 April 2007)

NEO
thanks joe


----------



## justjohn (30 April 2007)

ccv thanx Joe:


----------



## powwww (30 April 2007)

rco


----------



## Fab (30 April 2007)

RBY thanks


----------



## rub92me (30 April 2007)

EDN please.


----------



## powerkoala (30 April 2007)

cux pls


----------



## j4mesa (30 April 2007)

EVE maybe... 
thnx Joe


----------



## ezyTrader (30 April 2007)

MXR this round, pls Joe.


----------



## Tech_king (30 April 2007)

Haven't done any research but if i can be in the game i will take LMG, as i saw it in a thread and that is all i can think of!

Cheers


----------



## wintermute (30 April 2007)

ACE for me this month please  

Tony.


----------



## dubiousinfo (30 April 2007)

NGF thanks Joe.


----------



## lesm (30 April 2007)

PRE thanks Joe.


----------

